# Block TV viewing by time?



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

I have a Directv Tivo, Huges I believe. I want to block my kids (teenagers) from watching TV past midnight. I checked in Parental Controls for the setting but only see blocking by content, channel or ratings but nothing for blocking out segments of time like midnight to six in the morning. Is there such a setting? I have it for my HD dvr and for the standard def non dvr's so surely the Tivo has it too. Am I missing it somewhere?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm not aware of any way to do that. Lock up the remote perhaps? Threaten severe punishment? Tell them the TV is alarmed and will wake you if they turn it on?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Goldlexus said:


> I have a Directv Tivo, Huges I believe. I want to block my kids (teenagers) from watching TV past midnight. I checked in Parental Controls for the setting but only see blocking by content, channel or ratings but nothing for blocking out segments of time like midnight to six in the morning. Is there such a setting? I have it for my HD dvr and for the standard def non dvr's so surely the Tivo has it too. Am I missing it somewhere?


Just scanned through the manual, and I don't see any time restrictions in there.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

If it is just a simple HD or SD receiver (no DVR) you could always use a plug in power timer and hide it well in your entertainment center or behind the TV


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

Well that is just plain frustrating. All the rest of our receivers have the viewing time controls but the TIVO doesn't? It happens to be the Tivo the kids will turn on in the middle of the night. I take the remote with me when I go to bed but they can still watch the tv without it. It is mostly my son that will watch tv all hours of the night and would you believe he is up watching CNN?! Go figure. I will have to try to figure something else out I guess....maybe a big scarey dog to sleep in front of the TV.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Goldlexus said:


> Well that is just plain frustrating. All the rest of our receivers have the viewing time controls but the TIVO doesn't? It happens to be the Tivo the kids will turn on in the middle of the night. I take the remote with me when I go to bed but they can still watch the tv without it. It is mostly my son that will watch tv all hours of the night and would you believe he is up watching CNN?! Go figure. I will have to try to figure something else out I guess....maybe a big scarey dog to sleep in front of the TV.


Go into Parental Controls/Select Lock All Channels.

Or you can block all content.

There are several ways to set it up.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Goldlexus said:


> Well that is just plain frustrating. All the rest of our receivers have the viewing time controls but the TIVO doesn't? It happens to be the Tivo the kids will turn on in the middle of the night. I take the remote with me when I go to bed but they can still watch the tv without it. It is mostly my son that will watch tv all hours of the night and would you believe he is up watching CNN?! Go figure. I will have to try to figure something else out I guess....maybe a big scarey dog to sleep in front of the TV.


No, the TiVo doesn't support that feature.

You could always upgrade to an R22.


----------



## boatlover (Feb 9, 2006)

Remove the access card from the receiver when you go to bed! OR move tivo receiver to more controllable location.

# 2 Threaten and follow through on loss on all privileges if they will not follow your wishes.

When I was a teen I had a prized dirt bike/motorcycle that I would ride after school. Father had asked me to do a few things around the yard and I didn't listen. After a week I came home from school one day to find a chain through the wheels of the bike and a note taped the the gas tank that read _When you Respect me enough to do the things that I ask I will Respect you enough to give you the key _. It changed my outlook and our relationship for the better.

I am not questioning your parenting I am just sharing a story from my past!


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

boatlover said:


> Remove the access card from the receiver when you go to bed! OR move tivo receiver to more controllable location.
> 
> # 2 Threaten and follow through on loss on all privileges if they will not follow your wishes.
> 
> ...


Kudos to your dad, great story! =)


----------

